# Beautiful morning at the beaver pond.



## GAJoe (Apr 1, 2018)

Had a change of plans this morning and wound up back at the beaver pond. Saw woodies but none close as the Blue Winged Teal and this little Yellowthroat was just too close to pass up with it's colors.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 1, 2018)

Great pics, bud!


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 1, 2018)

thanks


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 1, 2018)

Beautiful captures!


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 3, 2018)

thanks


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Nice shots, what camera and lense? Settings, I guess I'm going to have to break out my T90, 35mm, am still thinking about a Nikon F5 though,,,, great pic's especially the 3rd one,,,,and 4th one,,,,


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks!

Camera and lens (both refurb's; saved $1K): Canon EOS 7D Mark II • Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM 

Wood Ducks : @ 340mm • 1/1250 sec. f/5.6 • ISO 250 & 400

Blue winged teal portraits:   @400mm • 1/800 • f/5.6 • ISO 200

The yellowthroat: @400mm • 1/400 • f/5.6 • ISO 250


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks, really nice shots, good camera also,


----------



## Philnlucky (Apr 7, 2018)

Awesome shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks you guys


----------



## pdsniper (Apr 9, 2018)

Beautiful Pictures


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 11, 2018)

thanks


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Apr 11, 2018)

amazing pics!


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 13, 2018)

thanks


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2018)

Beautiful morning indeed!


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 13, 2018)

thanks


----------



## rip18 (Apr 18, 2018)

Good ones!  I really want to spend some time chasing those little masked bandits sometime.  I've got shots, but none that I'm truly happy with.  Looks like that pond is paying off for you!


----------



## GAJoe (May 10, 2018)

Thanks


----------

